# DX for Lumbar Facet Dystrophy



## coderguy1939 (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone have an ICD-9 code for the above referenced diagnosis?  Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Jul 21, 2008)

724.8 or 724.9


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

